# Hook Up



## 2010 Altima (Mar 10, 2010)

I just bought the silver 2010 altima sedan and I want to prove that it can be the bad boy on the streets. My friends have Audis and BMW and I want to be higher so please give me some tips of how i can make my car look like a beast.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you want to be a bad boy on the streets, just looking "bad" isn't going to get you anywhere. Audi's and Bimmers have the performance to match the physique. If your altima is the 2.5, you don't. And won't, unless you dump some serious coin into it.

_that being said_ do what you want to do to it, not because of what your boys have, but because of how you want it to look. Don't be surprised though if people start to dis on it if you make it look fast, when it isn't.


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

Who says Audi's and BMW's have performance? Just because it's a high end car doesn't mean anything. Unless we're talking about and Audi S series, anything else is the equivalent to a Jetta. And unless it's an M series, or a or any X35 series like a 135i, 335i, etc... or higher then it to as well isn't much quicker than a 2.5 Altima. I used to own a 328i and my friend has a 530i. Sure my 328i handles pretty nice, but nothing a sway bar, strut tower bar, and springs can't fix on an Altima, add in a nice full exhaust and intake with a tune and you're looking at the same performance as either with a lot less money. 

And if you really want to get crazy, $5,000 will get you a nice turbo kit that will make ~280 whp or higher depending on tune and boost settings. Still less then a new or even used BMW. And IMO, the looks of the Altima I think are much better then the E90 series of BMW, there style died with the E46 I think.


----------

